# Cash and Carry Kitchens



## Teabags (17 Jul 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a kitchen from Cash and Carry Kitchens in Limerick (the new one that has moved into 4 Homes in Raheen in Limerick).

Has anyone got their kitchen from them... & what was your experience?

Thanks


----------



## ennisjim (18 Jul 2007)

Just visited C&C in Raheen yesterday. Not impressed with quality at all. Would have expected that show kitchens would be fitted to high standard but was not so. Also got a quote for a similar kitchen from a different supplier which was almost the same as C&C quote but with other supplier fitting was included.


----------



## Toby (18 Jul 2007)

Anything I've heard about C&C has been good - theres lots about them in the keypost here if you do a search. We got a big wardrobe from them and its been fine for a year now and looks great - it was tonnes less expensive than panelling centre who we got our kitchen from. Fitters were great - although its prob just luck who you get. I'd say C&C is as good as any other place at that end of the market.


----------



## Purple (18 Jul 2007)

We bought two kitchens from them for other houses and were very happy with price, quality and service. In all of our dealings with them (in Dublin) they were both professional and friendly.  
I am not connected with them in any way.


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2007)

Plenty of previous threads here along with the Key Post if you do a search. Mostly positive stuff.
Leo


----------



## Teabags (19 Jul 2007)

Thanks Folks.... Much Appreciated!


----------



## xt40 (19 Jul 2007)

thinnest carcasses ive ever seen 15mm versus the usual 18mm
try kitchen world, vastly superior quality and variety and they will deliver outside of dublin for a reasonable fee their stuff is also not flat pack which is important if you have anything but the smallest of kitchens


----------



## TreeTiger (19 Jul 2007)

As it happens, I got an approximate quote from Kitchen World a couple of days ago, and it was slightly less than Cash & Carry's rough figures.  The Kitchen World guy pointed out that their units are not flat pack, whereas Cash & Carry said the units would be delivered "fully-assembled" so I'm not sure from that if they're actually flat pack or not.


----------



## Sherman (19 Jul 2007)

My Cash and Carry kitchen units were not flat pack - they came fully assembled.


----------



## xt40 (19 Jul 2007)

kitchen world is definitely not flat pack.  i didnt mean to infer that cash and carry were flat pack, just that they are rubbish.


----------



## TabithaRose (19 Jul 2007)

I got my bedroom furniture from the Sandyford branch & used their recommended fitter 3 years ago - very happy with everything - delivered on time well fitted & still looking as good as the day it was bought blah blah blah 

My Dad liked mine so much he got fitted wardrobes from them from their branch in Wexford (? assume it was Wexford as that's where his house is) fitter was rubbish - not finished off properly at all & he had to get them back out to sort it out - end result not a happy customer at all.......

So it appears to be the luck of the draw with the fitters who afaik don't work for C&C...... 

They came highly recommended from several people I know who have had kitchens from them so that's why I went with them


----------



## Toby (20 Jul 2007)

we had a nice pannelling centre kitchen devalued by a crapppy fitter - it does make a difference if you can a recommendation for a good one, I used sandyford C&C also and the fitters they sent were brillant - like a swat team of young guys!


----------



## Joshnot (21 Jul 2007)

Can only speak from my experience -shop around!  I spec'd our kitchen in various shops from C&C to Pannelling Centre and loads in between.  Finallly got very good quality kitchen from kitchen company who give the whole service from design to fitting - I'd go with Mary Harney - shop around - you might just find what you are looking for in a place that will do the whole job for you.


----------



## sascoco (31 Jul 2007)

xt40 said:


> kitchen world is definitely not flat pack. i didnt mean to infer that cash and carry were flat pack, just that they are rubbish.


Thats a very daming remark. I am quiet certain there are several thousand happy C&C kitchen customers out there as I am one and am very pleased with my 3 year old kitchen. Does it really matter if they are flat pack or not? they are all flat sheets of wood at some stage.


----------



## xt40 (1 Aug 2007)

theres nothing wrong with flat pack other than  the hassle involved in putting it together.


----------



## Sherman (1 Aug 2007)

xt40 said:


> theres nothing wrong with flat pack other than the hassle involved in putting it together.


 
I don't understand your post. What do I or any other C&C customers care that their units are hassle to put together when the vast majority hire a kitchen fitter?


----------



## xt40 (1 Aug 2007)

kitchen fitters dont work for free and assembling flatpack units takes longer than actually fitting them. you seem offended by my remark. i would you suggest you put a unit from the panelling centre, kitchen world etc beside one from C&C and you will see what i mean.


----------



## Sherman (1 Aug 2007)

Why would I be offended? I just didn't understand your remark about putting them together. As for it being more difficult, my fitter charged by the day, it took him one 12 hour day to put in a relatively large kitchen - he would have charged me the same if it had taken him an 8 hour day to fit the kitchen, so as I said, it was not skin off my nose if it was more difficult for him. As I and others have pointed out, the C&C units come ready-assembled, not flat-packed as you keep insisting  .


----------



## xt40 (1 Aug 2007)

if you actually took the time to read what i wrote you would see that i confirmed kitchen world wasnt flat pack. i never said a word about how c&C stuff is delivered. i dont know and really dont care.  if you are happy with your purchase, then thats great for you .  this is getting a bit boring . time to move on, dont you think?


----------



## Sherman (1 Aug 2007)

xt40 said:


> time to move on, dont you think?


 
Given that I have no clue what you're going on about and find your posts difficult to understand, I agree  .


----------



## Silvergirl (7 Aug 2007)

Hi

We were in Keen cost kitchens last week they have some nice kitchens and wardrobes in their show room - they supply only, might be worth a look.

We really like the oak shaker style kitchen - anyone buy from here & can advise re the quality?

thanks


----------



## amv8 (8 Aug 2007)

xt40 said:


> thinnest carcasses ive ever seen 15mm versus the usual 18mm
> try kitchen world, vastly superior quality and variety and they will deliver outside of dublin for a reasonable fee their stuff is also not flat pack which is important if you have anything but the smallest of kitchens


 

Firstly I wish to make it clear that I am connected with Cash & Carry Kitchens. I would like to clear up some inaccurate and dubious comments being made by those whose motives or background I'm unsure of. If people are going to make derogatory remarks about a company or it's product please try and have the facts correct.

1) Cash & Carry Kitchens do not supply 15mm carcases (as stated by xt40) and never have at any time. All our kitchen and bedroom furniture is made using 18mm board and this has always been the case. Our kitchen units are glued and dowelled together. This is a widespead method of assembling cabinets through out the world. It is the way we have always manufactured our cabinets. 

2) We are not a supplier of flat pack kitchen furniture. We deliver our kitchen units fully assembled with the exception of tall fridge and oven housing units. This is because it is extremely difficult or impossible to deliver these units assembled to most homes. For the same reasons our bedroom furniture is delivered unassembled. This is common practice in the industry, we are all trying to deliver units to the same size houses. 


As mentioned by one or two people we do have thousands of happy customers every year. Like any company dealing with a lot of customers we don't get it 100% right all the time. However when we get it wrong we try damn hard to put it right. That's why we are Ireland's Bestselling Kitchens. (apologies for the bit of advertising!!)

Thank you to those that have tried to provide balanced feedback of their experiences as opposed to those that choose put forward inaccurate and misleading information.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2007)

Hi AMV

Thanks for the factual response and the reasoned manner in which it is put. 

I think anyone using Askaboutmoney for research into kitchens would come out with a very positive view of your company. 


Brendan 
Founder 
Askaboutmoney

_just in case - no, I have no connection with Cash & Carry Kitchens. _


----------



## TreeTiger (8 Aug 2007)

Thanks amv8, it's good to have the information from the horse's mouth! 

By the way, anyone I know who has got a kitchen from Cash & Carry has been very happy with it.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2007)

I purchased my kitchen from C&C 3 years ago and was very pleased with it; having fitted the units myself I can confirm that carcasses were indeed dowelled and glued and the result is a very solid carcass.  The solid wood doors and associated ironmongery were of excellent quality; the only area I did have quibble with was the laminate worktops which i thought were easily marked.  Overall the C&C product represents good value for money and I have no connections with the company.


----------



## gel (10 Aug 2007)

Got my kitchen elsewhere but was very pleased with fitted wardrobes from C & C. Fitter, recommended by Sandyford store was very good and I think that this is the key in most cases.


----------



## Moneypit (22 Aug 2007)

Posting this for amv8's info more than anything ...
Based on all the great recommendations on here for Cash & Carry I went down to the Longmile branch last week to get a layout drawn up and a price, I have to say I was left a bit disappointed, perhaps I called too near lunchtime (about 12.50pm) but the guy who dealt with me just didn't seem all that interested, polite yes but just not that enthusiastic or helpful really.  Anyway he gives me the price and told me he'd fax me over the CAD version when it was done (probably a day or two later).  I rang later that day because I just wanted to check a couple of things on the drawing, he was to call me back but no call returned.  I rang back again the next day but he was on his day off, I asked could I speak to another rep but told no, he was assigned to me so that was it, I then asked how would I be able to get a price breakdown of the total figure I got but the lady on the phone said I wouldn't be able to, they don't do price breakdowns! ??? I queried that further and said but sure you must be able to give a breakdown of a price given but she insisted their policy was not to.  Anyway, I'm here a week later and still no call back from my 'enthusiastic' salesperson or CAD drawing.  I haven't bothered ringing him back again.  So, where does that leave me now ...? maybe I should try a different branch with the hope that I'll get a better rep ... or indeed just go to Inhouse?  As I say, I was expecting good things having heard so much positive feedback, perhaps I've just been unlucky?


----------



## Aidomoss (22 Aug 2007)

Friends of mine got a c&c kitchen which they are pretty happy with. The only down side are the shaker doors have a very flimsy panel in them, feels like thin ply. Would suggest to check every detail in the showroom, for the kitchen your thinking of buying so there are no surprises when its installed!


----------



## amv8 (23 Aug 2007)

Hi Moneypit,

Thanks for the feedback, we welcome both the positive and the negative!!  Please let me apologise for the inconvenience and lack of service on this occasion.  I can assure you I will look into it.

Regards,

AMV8


----------



## sascoco (23 Aug 2007)

Moneypit said:


> Posting this for amv8's info more than anything ...
> Based on all the great recommendations on here for Cash & Carry I went down to the Longmile branch last week to get a layout drawn up and a price, I have to say I was left a bit disappointed, perhaps I called too near lunchtime (about 12.50pm) but the guy who dealt with me just didn't seem all that interested, polite yes but just not that enthusiastic or helpful really. Anyway he gives me the price and told me he'd fax me over the CAD version when it was done (probably a day or two later). I rang later that day because I just wanted to check a couple of things on the drawing, he was to call me back but no call returned. I rang back again the next day but he was on his day off, I asked could I speak to another rep but told no, he was assigned to me so that was it, I then asked how would I be able to get a price breakdown of the total figure I got but the lady on the phone said I wouldn't be able to, they don't do price breakdowns! ??? I queried that further and said but sure you must be able to give a breakdown of a price given but she insisted their policy was not to. Anyway, I'm here a week later and still no call back from my 'enthusiastic' salesperson or CAD drawing. I haven't bothered ringing him back again. So, where does that leave me now ...? maybe I should try a different branch with the hope that I'll get a better rep ... or indeed just go to Inhouse? As I say, I was expecting good things having heard so much positive feedback, perhaps I've just been unlucky?


 
No price breakdown? thats not good, you were unlucky i would think. I got a breakdown on every unit and was given different options/prices for any changes or extras,I was delighted to see how everything was set out so clearly (not one hidden extra, unusual these days). I used the Mullingar shop and would again...
P.S. i have no connection with C&C.
​


----------



## lsc1779 (3 Feb 2008)

xt40 said:


> thinnest carcasses ive ever seen 15mm versus the usual 18mm
> try kitchen world, vastly superior quality and variety and they will deliver outside of dublin for a reasonable fee their stuff is also not flat pack which is important if you have anything but the smallest of kitchens


 
Is is completely untrue, C&C have and 18mm carcass, I measured it myself!  Kitchen world are unusual, undecided about quality.  C&C are also assembled when delivered (free of charge) which is so much easier.


----------

